# V52 errors on Roamio Pro with Comcast



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

I started getting V52 errors on a handful of channels yesterday (like all HBO channels, the Cooking Channel, among others) and have tried everything I can think of (restart TiVo, try component/HDMI cables, re-seat all cables and cable card, re-run guided setup, etc.) to no avail. These channels had been working fine for about three months and we don't have SDV/tuning adapters to muddy up things either. On the channels I do get, signal strength is typically solid at 99% but no signal is detected on the channels that aren't working. Also, my Comcast HSI is working just fine.

I called Comcast and the CSR basically sent the refresh signal a couple of times before giving up and suggesting that I have a tech come by tomorrow to check things out. They are currently scheduled to stop by tomorrow between 8-9 AM.

I'm not sure if there's something else I'm missing. Since I don't have anything else to lose I'm considering calling TiVo support. Has anyone else experienced this and is there anything else I'm missing? My Roamio has been awesome and it sucks that it isn't working properly.


----------



## SenorFrog21 (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm not a tech guru, but every time I've seen that error, it's been something that my cable company (RCN) has to fix on their end. When I would get a customer service rep who couldn't fix it, they would eventually try to tell me that it must be a Tivo issue and to work it out with them. But it never is. I would call back and talk to a different person at Comcast until you get someone that knows what is wrong. For me, it's always been an authorization issue and it generally happens when I first pair a cable card to a new Tivo.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

Yeah, the Comcast reps tried several times to send a reauthorization signal and there was no change. I called TiVo support and the CSR basically had me check signal strength and SNR, but it looks like I'm stuck there too until the Comcast tech shows up tomorrow AM. Hopefully it's just a bad cable card or something easy to diagnose and fix. Fortunately most of the channels we watch are working just fine.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

Well, the Comcast tech was here for about 20 minutes and all of my channels are working again. Apparently someone installed a tap for basic cable on the drop in front of my house.


----------

